# '96 200SX SE 1.6L .. 2.0L Swap How to Info?



## Excelerate (Oct 7, 2004)

I am trying to do some research for a friend. I have searched and am still trying to find some info. My friend has a 1996 200SX SE 1.6L. He is interested in swapping in a 2.0L engine from the SE-R. So...

-What are the engine codes? 
-Where do I find a 2.0L engine? 
-Can he use the SE tranny or does he have to swap the tranny too?
-Does he have to change engine mounts/tranny mounts? I know Place Racing has some available.
-Change of ECU?
-Is it a direct installation or is there any modification required? Wiring? Welding? Cutting?

Any help any any links would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Excelerate said:


> I am trying to do some research for a friend. I have searched and am still trying to find some info. My friend has a 1996 200SX SE 1.6L. He is interested in swapping in a 2.0L engine from the SE-R. So...
> 
> -What are the engine codes?
> -Where do I find a 2.0L engine?
> ...


Not to be a jerk, go to the top right corner of the screen to the search feature, and do a search for this, also look around in the engine categories. There is much to be learned quicker if you use the search. No waiting around for replys ect., ect. Good luck, and have fun.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Excelerate said:


> I have searched and am still trying to find some info.


negative :thumbdwn: 

here is a sticky 1 forum section above where you posted this threead ...
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=45029


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

If you don't know the engine codes yet you've barely opened your eyes, much less searched. An engine swap is a big procedure that requires a lot of research if you want to do it yourself, start searching/reading/learning.


----------

